# April Eggcup Challenge Entry Submissions.



## Blister (31 Mar 2011)

April Challenge 4 Eggcups

This months Challenge is to produce 4 Eggcups Eggxactly the same.

Our Judge for April will be George ( Thanks George ) and to keep this a cheap month I will ask George NOT to include timber used as a element of Judging, 

I will ask George to comment on the top 5 placed entry's ( as requested ) 

All down to 

1 Producing 4 identical Eggcups
2 Design
3 Tool control 
4 Finish 

Rules 

Any wood type

Any design

Please make 4 eggcups to fit a Medium sized Chicken egg

No Easter eggs, No Cream eggs, No sparrow eggs, omelets Etc 

Same format as previous months 

NO Critique or comments on any work until May Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state item size, width and height and wood type if known and a little about how you made it and what finish you used ( this helps the judge )

The Judges decision is final.

Please post 3 images of your work 
1 side profile ( 4 eggcups in a line )
1 showing the top detail with 4 eggs in place 
1 looking down with 2 rows of 2 eggcups ( In a block ).
Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same as January ,February and March .
Please notify me your entry’s are ready by 10 pm on the 25th April after this time the thread will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 25th up until 10pm on the 27th April after this time the thread will be locked for Judging 

Results will be given on or before 31st April

Good luck to everyone, Time to get Cracking :mrgreen: 

Any questions please ask in the discussion thread


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2011)

Proxy submission on behalf of *myturn*

Here are my eggcups, made from spalted beech, 65mm tall and 55mm at their widest.

Turned an egg and cut it in half so one end was flat, this would be used with the live centre to hold the cup-end while turning the spindle part. 

Rough-turned a spindle long enough for 2 egg-cups between centres with a spigot one end.
Mounted spigot end in chuck at headstock end.

Started shaping outside to get the profile of the cup part then hollowed with a fingernail-grind spindle gouge. Finished inside with scraper and paper then sanding sealer and renaissance wax.

Put the half-egg into the cup (with a piece of rubber mat to prevent any marring of the cup by the half-egg) and the live-centre of the tailstock brought up to support the flat end of the half-egg. 

Finished profiling the outside using spindle gouge, skew and beading chisel and parted off half-way, then sanded and polished before parting the rest of the way.

The next egg-cup was done in the same way, using a tiler's profile gauge to copy the profile and measured with verniers.

Then I photographed them, after having stood on one while setting up the camera so a quick repair with CA was needed, you can't see the join.

I found this very enjoyable and also very challenging trying to get them all the same, I almost succeeded!


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2011)

Proxy submission on behalf of *callumlovatt*,
I think that the photos are correct. I think that the eggcups are made from some sort of cherry, they have been finished with danish oil. The eggcups measure approximately 5cm high and just under 4.5cm wide at the top rim. To hollow them out I used a spindle gouge and I also used a spindle gouge to do most of the shaping. The two line at the top of each eggcup was done by using a piece of wire to burn the lines in.
Thanks
Callum.


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2011)

I am sorry but I don't know what the wood is for my entry. It a fairly close grain but fairly soft too. This is always a good challenge. The first is dead easy, BUT the following not so.

2 5/8" high 1 3/4" wide at the top. Turned with a spindle gouge between centres and then transfered to my K8 chuck with the middle size O'Donald jaws to hollow and finish before cutting the spirals with a forstner bit and then remounting on the lathe to sand to shape. Finished down to 400 grit and 0000 steel wool and shavings.

The finish is a coat of celulose sanding sealer, deknibbed and then 2 coats of melamine laqure and buffed on my Beal buffing system with canubra wax.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (25 Apr 2011)

Made from Iroko these stand 62mm tall and have a diameter of 80mm.

Made in two pieces i started with the basic top part. I turned all 4 out of one piece turned between centers. Found it easy as its only a tapper and when you have the 1st spinning just a few mm away its easy to reference. I used a large spindle gouge to get the blank round then a skew to get the shape. Sand and burnished on the lathe.

After band sawing the pieces into the 4 I used a grip jaw to mount back onto the lathe to turn the cup part. I used a hand saw to make the cuts for the spoons and then carving chisels to remove the rest.

The sources was more difficult. I used 4 pre sized blanks and did one at a time. I mounted the blank between centres and used a large spindle gouge to make round then a parting tool to make a spigot and the basic shape of the bottom, finishing the shape off with the skew. After doing all four and using measuring devices to make sure there perfect I remounted each one but using the spigot into the jaw. I used the parting tool to get the depth and size for the top halve to fit perfectly (which I failed as a slipped on one and the centre mortise is about 2mm to wide on one). I used a vernier calibrator to ensure the sizes were correct. I then used a bowl gouge to make the dip and lip (if thats what Its called) and the a skew to size the edge and give the ends a taper.

I cracked off the spigot with a chisel then a quick touch up on the belt sander. Danish oil for the finish.

Annoying with the some 3000 spoons that seem to be in the draw, no 2 at the smaller then small size are identical so I have had to display with a mix.


----------



## DougieH (25 Apr 2011)

Found this quite difficult. All done by eye and offering the first eggcup made to compare. They are just under 3in high by just under 2in at widest. cut from 2x2x16 inch of oak. Rounded, 4 tenons cut into the wood, large enough for my 3 jaw chuck, then parted. Each blank gripped in the chuck and the end hollowed, then the side and base was shaped mostly by the 3/8in bowl gouge and 20mm skew , sanded to 240 grit, 2 coats of sanding sealer, then polished with carnuaba wax on the lathe. Then parted behind the base.

Doug


----------



## cambournepete (25 Apr 2011)

These were all turned from the same long squarish blank which I roughed into the round.
As this blank was somewhat wavy with a bit missing it started way off centre, which made life fun.
I found it also had a few worm holes so I cut two egg cup size blanks off each end as the middle was so wormy.
Oh - and I've no idea what the wood is, I got it years ago in a box of random bits of wood.

I'd cut a template so they'd all be alike but cut the first blank too short, so just turned what I think is a nice simple shape and then used a needle gauge to help try and make the other three look like the first one.
I chose a simple shape as I want them to be useable - anything complicated is difficult to wash, particularly to get dried egg out of...
SWMBO insisted the base should be the same size as the cup so they don't take up much room on the plate.
They're 50mm diameter and 60mm high.

Each egg cup blank was held in number 2 tower jaws in a Stronghold chuck using a small spigot for the shaping and hollowing then reverse held in the same jaws to finish the bottom. I shaped and finished all 4 before doing the bottoms.
The finish is cellulose sanding sealer, melamine lacquer and woodwax 22 (all from Chestnut).


----------



## gus3049 (26 Apr 2011)

Here are my 'egg goblets' as thats what I tend to do with boiled eggs - can't get enough. Good thing, given the number of producing hens we have.

They are in Cherry. 110mm high and 65mm wide at the top. Turned by eye and calipers. Sadly, I found a couple of unexpected knots where I didn't want them. One is just about acceptable (its character init?) but the other one has a great chunk out. No more cherry the right size so they are DONE! Four and three quarters done.

When it came to sitting an egg in, I found that they weren't quite sitting firmly enough so I turned a another indent within the first so they have a double cup! I was, I must admit, more worried about the look and shape of the egg in the eggcup than the merely practical.

Turned using a parting tool and Sorby spindlemaster used a scraper for the stem, finished in lacquer. (I find the parting tool a useful alternative to the skew when doing smaller stuff)

We have tried them already and had a christening breakfast - delicious. Straight from hen, to water, to goblet - can't taste any better.


----------



## Wood spoiler (26 Apr 2011)

Here is my submission to the toughest challenge yet .... in my humble opinion.

For the first time ever I was disappointed to see a posting from Chas when he showed his version of an egg cup in the discussion pages regarding photo's with a similar design to my intended - only of course his was smarter and better! Saw his item on my return from my "Wood man". Too late - stuck with plan A.

First problem trying to select 4 similar eggs from "my girls" who don't appear to have read the script about uniformity!

Made of cherry and turned like a bowl with the screw chuck going into the centre of the egg cup. Turned a recess to chuck mount. Turned the blank to have a a uniform Cup cylinder arisng from the centre down to the depth ot the base. Shaped the outside of the upper cup. Opened the cup using the spindle gouge and having a selected egg on hand to test for "Fit for purpose". Then worked down towards the base shaping as I went. That was the easy bit - now just duplicate it! Doing unique one off pieces does not reflect the pressure of trying to do 4 the same. 

Have to say that this months topic is eggsactly what was needed to test me and make me try something different and of course doing what was intended and making us move outside of comfort zones. Hats off to Blister - I think this was a real tester ( :twisted: )

each one 50mm tall 95mm across


----------



## Daven (26 Apr 2011)

Here is my point winner (unless I get disqualified) :lol: 

Wood = old mahogany window frame
Finish = Friction polish and wax
Hight = 70mm
Dia = 50mm
Tool = spindle gouge, scraper any eye ball

Interesting to do as I have not done cloning before!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## nev (26 Apr 2011)

hello,
heres my effort for this month. made from recycled oak? (the leg of an old coffee table  ) afraid i didnt try anything fancy, found it difficult enough to try and match even basic shapes, great challenge but not sure if i am at the copy turning stage just yet  
finished with just a quick coat of cellulose sealer. excuse the stunt egg, the ladies werent laying that day.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Apr 2011)

Here are my four egg cups for the April challenge.
Made from Cherry with a simple more slender design for ease of use and cleaning.
Each one is about 65mm tall with a 40mm internal dia cup.
The eggs fitted in are large eggs so are a little bit too big for the medium sized cups required.
Finished with food safe oil.
I also had to retake the photos as i lost the first ones i took :roll:


----------



## Blister (26 Apr 2011)

gus3049":2u8hhq8b said:


> Here are my 'egg goblets' as thats what I tend to do with boiled eggs - can't get enough. Good thing, given the number of producing hens we have.
> 
> They are in Cherry. 110mm high and 65mm wide at the top. Turned by eye and calipers. Sadly, I found a couple of unexpected knots where I didn't want them. One is just about acceptable (its character init?) but the other one has a great chunk out. No more cherry the right size so they are DONE! Four and three quarters done.
> 
> ...



GORDON 

You have posted 4 sets of images ??????????????

The rules request 3 sets of images 

Please post 3 images of your work
1 side profile ( 4 eggcups in a line )
1 showing the top detail with 4 eggs in place
1 looking down with 2 rows of 2 eggcups ( In a block ).


Please delete 1 set as soon as possible to keep within the challenge requirements 

You can post additional images after the Judging of how / what happened / asking for critique / general comments etc 



Allen


----------



## gus3049 (26 Apr 2011)

Sorry Allen - its gorn!


----------



## Leo (26 Apr 2011)

I hope that I have done the pics. correctly. New camera will only do 640 x 360 ( not 480 ) ??? my fault, no doubt.


----------



## dennisk (26 Apr 2011)

Four eggcups made of red cedar. I need some practice with turning cedar for fence top finials so i thought I would make these out of cedar as well. I made up some 3"x3" blocks and turned the cup part and then cut a rabbet in two sides only so the part in the chuck was down to 2 5/8" x 2 5/8" and rechucked them so the cup is off center from the main body of the egg cup.Then i just turned them basically by using a parting tool to get my basic dimensions and then finishing with a spindle gouge. Sanded to 240 with danish oil, then oiled and friction polished wet again, and then buffed up the Oneway buffing system. The bottoms have two small flats on them so the meet with flat sides when put together in a two rows of two. Again an interestin project and the first time doing multiples. Thanks to Blister and George.


----------



## Haldane (26 Apr 2011)

Egg cups turned from Ash approx 65mm high 40mm dia
Finished in a home made paste of mixed beeswax and mineral oil

















Dave


----------



## Elaine (26 Apr 2011)

Made from beech, using eye and calipers. There was a crack in the wood right through the lot, so where it showed up I applied CA glue and wood shavings. Designed so they can stack one on top of the other by using the chucking recess lip at 5mm width and then making a 6mm recess on the top of the cup as a slot.. Takes up less room in the cupboard. Each egg cup is 89mm across, 32mm in depth with the cup being 45mm width and 26mm in depth. Pictures taken with medium eggs as requested. Like the way they turned out so will probably do them again and again in different wood. 
I used 1/2" spindle gouge, parting tools 1/4" and 6mm, skew chisel, round nose scraper. Finished with cellulose sanding sealer, melamine sealer and liberon wax.


----------



## RATWOOD (27 Apr 2011)

Here is my submission to the toughest challenge yet .... in my humble opinion
Wood is recycled mahogany Finished with Sanding Sealer and Melamine Lacquer and then 
Burnishing Cream and then Microcrystalline Wax


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Apr 2011)

Finally I've got some decent pictures! (thanks to my partner who intervened mid girly strop!)

Ok, they're made from a 3x3 bit of walnut, using a bowl gauge + multi head scraper.
Turner between centres, spigot put on one end, then chucked, shaped, sanded to 600grit and finished with a coat of friction polish (compliments of my neighbour!) and then parted off.

I did 1 by eye, and then tried using a template from card... found this a far more accurate way of doing it!
They stand 7.5cm high, 6cm across the base and 5 cm across the top.

I loved this challenge, and with some general turning tips from my neighbour, I feel I've really improved and was able to give this one a really good go, and i think i've achieved something worthy of entering!


----------



## Blister (27 Apr 2011)

My 3 entry photos :mrgreen: 

These eggcups were designed to be 

1 Functional
2 Hygienic
3 Easily cleaned 

and look like 4 chicken eggs sitting on 4 bigger eggs 

The Wood is Ash 

Turned between centers , outside shape / profile 

Parted off into 4 eggcups 

Individually turned and finished in a 4 jaw chuck 

Finished with 120 to 400 grit sandpaper

2 coats sanding sealer de nibbed 

1 coat of water resistant melamine

2 coats of Briwax original 

PS , the Eggs are hard boiled :mrgreen: for my sandwiches at work :lol: 







.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Folks,
Here are my eggcups.
Made from Padauk. Height 67mm, width 47mm. I used a spindle gouge, parting tool and around scraper to smooth the inside curve. The little cove details were made with a homemade tool made from a masonry nail. 
Sanded to 600 grit, thenapplied cellulose sealer, followed by melamine lacquer and a touch of paste wax.

Ian


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Apr 2011)

Here's my attempt:
Rippled cherry, turned as one between centres with spindle gouge and home-made parting tool. Parted then individually hollowed and finish turned with the spindle. The hollowing was started with a 41mm forstner to a depth of 3mm to ensure uniformity.
Sanded down to 400 then brought to a shine with progressive grades of Nyweb.
Finished with two coats of melamine laquer applied like friction polish.

This was a brilliant challenge, i've gone from nervously flirting with the spindle gouge to loving it's versatility.


----------



## miles_hot (27 Apr 2011)

Here are my egg cups - made from Yew with a mix of bowl gouge and skew. Finished by buffing (ultimately will be painted by the children if they're good!). Hole drilled down the centre to allow any water to drain out in case someone doesn't put the eggs onto a towel before plonking them into the cups. I aimed for a delicate feel to the cups to reflect the delicate / strong nature of the egg. The egg sits nicely into the cup and feels nice and secure - I hope to be christening them within a few days  

Turned by eye - which proved that the template method would have been better for a 100% match  One slip when buffing resulted in a bit of damage however I just didn't have time to re-turn  All in all very enjoyable and once again thanks Blister for providing the needed excuse to push my boundaries 














Miles


----------



## duncanh (27 Apr 2011)

Well here are mine. A great lesson in measuring twice and taking note of which measurement you're taking!
Turned using a template made from a sketch - for taking measurements off (in theory!).
Designed to be relatively simple without any fine detail that would be difficult to clean.

No finish yet but they'll get coated with foodsafe oil.
Sorry for the smallish non-uniform eggs but they're all I had in - free range from a friend so I wasn't going to buy any specially for the photo


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Apr 2011)

Four eggcups made from English Elm. The thoughts of design were to keep the shape simple, practical and as small as I could make them while retaining stability(makes the yummy boiled eggs look bigger!) They were made by eye starting from a spindle that I turned down to width first. They have gold gilt cream rubbed into them to highlight the grooves and open grain, this was then mostly rubbed out to give them an aged appearance. They are finished with food safe oil so should be able to cope with being wiped over after use.


----------

